# B56 - The New Casa De Montecristo Behike 56 Replica



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just saw this today on their site.



> Great Discovery has this beauty B56 blend from Miami, Florida occupy the top spot of our website, Discovered and blended by Sam Khalil "Casa De Montecristo" owner, and a Master Blender with Cuban Heritage. After spending months of hard work and efforts finally in January, 2012 Casa De Montecristo of Chicago, Illinois has revealed the secret of BEHIKE blend. It didn't take to long before we received our first shipment of these cigars in May, 2012. Blended to satisfy all connoisseurs. This well balanced cigar "Taste, flavor, size and shape" smokes just like BEHIKE 56, therefore the name derives from the original Cuban BEHIKE 56, and generally speaking the price point is not even close. This is a limited production so we encourage everyone to try them before they're just a memory.


I'm shocked/appalled/intrigued all at the same time. I'm also curious of your thoughts, if anyone has tried one, and if this is going to be a new trend among USA B&M's. $16/smoke is a pretty steep asking price for a whim.

If this is the wrong forum, please move. Just not sure exactly where it belongs since this cigar is technically NC, but they are calling it a replica of a CC.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The secret of the Behike blend...

It must be real, because they can't even tell what the wrapper, binder, and filler are!

I'm throwing away my current BHKs and buying these masterpieces.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy Shit now i have seen it all !:biglaugh:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Everything is a secret about the stick yet they demand that high price for a 5er. Unreal


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Casa De Montcristo appears to be a very cool destination, Ratzilla is tomorrow night, check it out here: Casa De Montecristo

They just may be on to something here with the B56, but I would like a little more info....


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Casa De Montcristo appears to be a very cool destination, Ratzilla is tomorrow night, check it out here: Casa De Montecristo
> 
> They just may be on to something here with the B56, but I would like a little more info....


Can't. It's all a secret lol


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Casa De Montcristo appears to be a very cool destination, Ratzilla is tomorrow night, check it out here: Casa De Montecristo
> 
> They just may be on to something here with the B56, but I would like a little more info....


That is why I'm a bit intrigued. My guess is it is a good cigar, but not a replica. I'm intrigued by it, for sure. Part of me wants to do a side by side comparison.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Why smoke a fake behike when you can get real ones for $20-27 depending in size... Hell that price is still cheaper than Padron Fanily Reserves. Lol


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Why smoke a fake behike when you can get real ones for $20-27 depending in size... Hell that price is still cheaper than Padron Fanily Reserves. Lol


LOL Oh I know. It's more of a curiosity thing. IMHO, it's different than a JR Alternative. It's from a company I've developed some respect for based on the special cigars they've put out. The UF4 is supposed to be impressive. It at least makes me wonder.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Why smoke a fake behike when you can get real ones for $20-27 depending in size...


That's a really low price for Behikes, lowest that I've seen per stick price.

May I ask if everyone/anyone else is getting them for that price?


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

sengjc said:


> That's a really low price for Behikes, lowest that I've seen per stick price.
> 
> May I ask if everyone/anyone else is getting them for that price?


Pretty sure I got them the same place Jason is talking about, however, the $20 price point is for 52s and $27 for 56s.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I have to say I'm suspicious of anyone's "secret" blend but, Wow, that is an amazing cigar shop/lounge. I wish we had something like that around here.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting. Think I'll wait to hear some reviews.

The "Rare & Vintage" page is silly. Everything is sold out.

BUT I did find the Dunhill Signed Range 100th Anniversary. Package of 8 on the way!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

A Montecristo Behike? 



:biglaugh:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

It's just plume.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:doh::dunno::tape2::mad2:opcorn:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Pretty sure I got them the same place Jason is talking about, however, the $20 price point is for 52s and $27 for 56s.


Wow, that's awesome pricing.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright, alright, alright. I'm willing to take one for the team. I will volunteer to smoke a real Behike 56 and one of these Monte Behikes. 

Now, all I need is for someone to volunteer the real Behike 56...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I keep looking for a review online. Nothing. Seems no one is purchasing these...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

...or secretly Tony bought and is currently hoarding all of them. :smoke:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I was wondering if they'd do a review since CDM is a site sponsor.

Sure enough... Review


----------

